# Мнение друга: Почему мужчинам нравятся полненькие женщины?



## Саныч

Обсуждаем без пошлостей!!!, а то нам влетит от наших дам...














Мужчинам всегда нравилось, нравится и будет нравиться, когда у них всего – «полным-полно»… 

Если стакан, то полный до краев. Если денег, то – полные карманы. Как только станут карманы полные, так сразу друзей – полным-полно и подружек – хоть отбавляй.

Карманы опустели? Ерунда! Зато проблем враз навалилось – по полной программе. И жена как раз, кстати, завелась на полную катушку. И мусору в доме – полные ведра… Короче – полный «кирдык»! :scratch_one-s_head:

Непьющий? Очень хорошо! Значит, ненужных запчастей и «лишних» деталей – полный гараж. Нет гаража – есть сарай? То и в сарае полно «нужного» хлама.

Нет ни гаража, ни сарая? Тогда – в лес по грибы. Там полным-полно поганок, а если встретятся съедобные, то в них полно червей. В любом случае, с полной корзиной – домой. На обратной дороге дождь приключился? Воды – полные сапоги… Обычное явление.

Вот так и живем мы, мужчины, вдыхая жизнь полной грудью. Любим мы жить! Любим и наших прекрасных женщин. Любим их и днем, и ночью. Особенно ночью... Но частенько беспокоит нас, мужчин, чрезмерная худоба наших подруг.

Как хороша полненькая женщина! Любо-дорого поглядеть – и осаниста, и пышногруда, и такие замысловатые движения круглой попой совершает, что как зачарованные смотрим – оторваться невозможно. А наши худенькие подруги лишь злятся и еще больше худеют от ревности.

У полненьких женщин нет женских прелестей «по отдельности». Все их тело – сплошное удовольствие для мужчин. Как приятно гладить упругие возвышенности и нежно касаться таинственных впадин, без опасения нащупать очередную выступающую кость.

Очень красивые линии тела у полненькой женщины. Стоит ли она, подбоченившись, сидит ли, не касаясь спинки стула, или лежит в незапахнутом халате, томно поглядывая и поигрывая локоном своих волос – все тело рисуется разной по толщине плавной линией, повторяющей эффектные формы. 

Линия не обрывается где-то – она скользит, кружась по телу, и прячется в нем загадкой для мужчин. Мужчины любят такие женские загадки.

Полненькие женщины хороши и в любви, и в хозяйстве. Они основательны и надежны. Случись, заденет она дверной косяк плечом.… И что же? Да ничего! В худшем случае косяк отзовется гулким звуком добротной постройки. В той же ситуации худенькая женщина воскликнет жалобно в ответ на хруст в её слабеньком плече.

Мужчины видят в полненьких женщинах свое заветное «полным-полно». Видят полную тарелку наваристого борща и кусок прожаренного мяса к холодненькой водочке. Видят взбитые подушки и многообещающий взгляд пылкой подруги.

Мужчины не слышат от полненьких женщин занудных разговоров о каких-то диетах. Полненькие женщины – не толстые! Они по-настоящему женственны. Они жизнерадостны и веселы!

Худенькие – плаксивы и печальны… Жалко мне худеньких женщин.

Если вдруг забредет ко мне на огонёк худенькое «создание» – пожалею и пущу в дом. Предложу горячую ванну – пусть отогреется. Глядишь, оживет.

Напою теплым молоком с медом – для красивого цвета лица и здоровья тела. Накормлю сдобным печеньем.

Спать положу рядом с собой, заботливо укрыв вторым одеялом. Подоткну одеяло старательно, чтобы энергия не покинула окончательно её тщедушное тельце. Пусть спит спокойно – сил набирается.

Утро вечера мудренее… Может, оставлю её в доме на полгодика. Откормлю. Может и получится из неё что-нибудь путное женское. Не худое.


*Да простят нам этот флуд наши дамы*


----------



## iolka

Саныч написал(а):


> Предложу горячую ванну – пусть отогреется. Глядишь, оживет.
> Напою теплым молоком с медом – для красивого цвета лица и здоровья тела. Накормлю сдобным печеньем.
> Спать положу рядом с собой, заботливо укрыв вторым одеялом. Подоткну одеяло старательно, чтобы энергия не покинула окончательно её тщедушное тельце. Пусть спит спокойно – сил набирается.


вот так и приживаются)))))))


----------



## Tiare

Интересно, полненькие - это какие? Параметры? Любопытно


----------



## Drongo

*Tiare*, Ага? А потом вы нас обвините что всё сводится метрике женщины, а не её душе. И официально нас пустите в распыл.  У каждого свои представления о полноте. Например, на картинках здесь все нормальные.


----------



## Саныч

Саныч написал(а):


> Да простят нам этот флуд наши дамы



Я больше на ощупь  А параметры каждый сам установит, вернее выберет


----------



## Tiare

Drongo написал(а):


> *Tiare*, Ага? А потом вы нас обвините что всё сводится метрике женщины, а не её душе. И официально нас пустите в распыл.  У каждого свои представления о полноте. Например, на картинках здесь все нормальные.



Ловко выкрутился Но на вопрос не ответил

Что касаемо души, разве тема об этом?

Между прочим, интересуюсь, чисто из любопытства, и уж точно помидорами кидаться не буду


----------



## Drongo

*Tiare*, Хорошо, вот смотри. Есть пышечки-толстушки у которых жир не имеет консистенцию холодца. Они хоть и полненькие, но упругие, такие прикольные хохотушечки. А есть такие, когда жир растекается везде, и на пляже в что в плавках, что без, жировой слой скрывает усё.

_Меняем прически, духи, телефоны, 
наряды, соседей, прописки, районы… 
Заводим котов, орхидеи, мужчин, 
друзей, эксклюзивные марки машин… 

Рожаем идеи, детей и проблемы, 
и терпим всю боль, расставанья, измены… 
Ждем чуда, погоды и авиарейсы, 
глядим в небеса, в уходящие рельсы… 

Стараемся выглядеть и вдохновляться, 
еще – не стареть, забывать, улыбаться… 
Теряем перчатки, воздушность, часы, 
становимся старше, мудрей, на весы… 

И учимся видеть, готовить, вязать, 
жалеть, сострадать, вдохновлять, соблазнять… 
Находим записочки и приключения, 
скрываем свой возраст, обман, увлечения… 

Посуду и книги, еду подкупаем, 
в своей нереальности часто витаем, 
в сомненьях, бессоннице, самооценке, 
и волосы красим в любые оттенки… 

А между всем этим мы верим в ЛЮБОВЬ, 
страдаем, клянём, и… влюбляемся вновь._


----------



## Сашка

Drongo написал(а):


> Tiare, Хорошо, вот смотри. Есть пышечки-толстушки у которых жир не имеет консистенцию холодца. Они хоть и полненькие, но упругие, такие прикольные хохотушечки. А есть такие, когда жир растекается везде, и на пляже в что в плавках, что без, жировой слой скрывает усё.


Да, точно. Мне нравятся не очень худые, но и не очень упитанные. Нормальные. Главное чтобы ничего не колыхалось и не висело. Ещё не люблю, когда девушка сверх всякой меры озабочена своим весом и постоянно сидит на диетах



Drongo написал(а):


> на картинках здесь все нормальные.


 Это одна и та же. Вот ей как раз можно немного сбавить (т к видно, есть живот, грудь висит, да и на толщину ноги если посмотреть....)


----------



## Arbitr

Сашка написал(а):


> Ещё не люблю, когда девушка сверх всякой меры озабочена своим весом и постоянно сидит на диетах


а уж как мужчины этого не любят..так как их девушки заставляют чтоб их поддержать тоже сидеть на таких диетах)) и даже тройная порция этой диеты не хвататет даже на легкий перекус))


----------



## Сашка

Tiare написал(а):


> Что касаемо души, разве тема об этом?


 Ну, человек одно целое всё таки, и душа и тело. Тело женское достойно внимания , даже очень, мы ведь не духи святые)). Всё должно быть в гармонии.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 4 секунды_


Arbitr написал(а):


> тоже сидеть на таких диетах))


А нам то зачем на диетах сидеть???


----------



## Drongo

Сашка написал(а):


> А нам то зачем на диетах сидеть???


За компанию, т.к. одной тяжело выдержать тяжесть диеты, а так нет рядом искуса в виде мужчины хавающего усё подряд. :biggrin: Ну и под видом того что она нас садит на диету, ещё показывает, как она о нас заботится. )))



Сашка написал(а):


> Это одна и та же. Вот ей как раз можно немного сбавить (т к видно, есть живот, грудь висит, да и на толщину ноги если посмотреть....)


О, точно, не заметил что одна и та же. Нормальная она вообще, конечно по сравнению с 18-22-летними она проиграет, но в целом, очень классно смотрится, не девушка, но уже женщина.  И ноги нормальные, это же бёдра, а то как спички, облегающую юбку оденет и видно что кости таза. Куда такое годится?


----------



## Сашка

Drongo написал(а):


> одной тяжело выдержать тяжесть диеты


Смотря для чего диета. Если из за проблем со здоровьем и временно, то да, можно и поддержать, и самому посидеть на диете, зная, что это не налолго. А если это образ жизни, то это блажь, и такое поддерживать не стоит, наоборот, отучать надо.



Drongo написал(а):


> не девушка, но уже женщина


 Ну тебе наверное виднее, для меня за 22 года - уже много. Ну а в 16-20 такие формы - это избыток.


----------



## Drongo

Сашка написал(а):


> Если из за проблем со здоровьем и временно


Вот тут да, согласен. Причём если удалён желчный пузырь, то диета жёсткая.

В остальном это как ты сказал - блажь.

Зная твоё чувство юмора, уж никак не смог удержаться от показа. Была у меня ссылка на реальную умору, но найти не могу, хотя это тоже болезнь. Там в конце подборки, две дамы загорют топлес, это не мужики, а дамы. 


Спойлер: Дистрофия, как она есть


----------



## Сашка

жесть какая... ужос... Позируют... топ-модели наверное... Если уж выбирать, то уж лучше толстой быть. Печально, ржать особо не над чем, да, это ж надо

А то что это не мужики можно по 2 признакам определить - по пирсингу в пупке и если б это были мужики, они бы не на пляже валялись в таком состоянии, а в реанимации


----------



## Drongo

Сашка написал(а):


> по пирсингу в пупке


И по трусам ещё можно. Мужики такие не носят.


----------



## MotherBoard

*Drongo*, Ну и страх вы дали в картинках...
Я никогда не сяду ни на какие диеты, только если это не будет вопрос жизни и смерти..
А так зовите хоть коровой.. я не считаю свой 48 размер излишне полнотой...


----------



## Tiare

*Drongo*, дистрофия - это ж крайности. Понятно, что хорошего мало


----------



## Arbitr

жуть!!!! Саш никогда больше такое не выкладывай!!!!


----------



## Drongo

Посмотрел фильм "Отпуск по обмену", играет роль Кейт Уинслет. Привык видеть её худенькой, а тут она вроде и не то чтобы полная, но разница между худенькой и последней увиденной кажется такой что Уинслет кажется полной. Не понравилась "новая" Уинслет...


----------



## Sfera

В 31 год женщина может позволить себе быть женственной а не костлявой. Тем более после рождения доченьки.


----------



## Кирилл

Хым!
Я щас подставлю свою грудь под ваши прицелы:
Женщина,Девушка -это та,которая манит своей обаятельностью,женственностью,умом,неповторимостью и не поддающейся описанию черте- та черта ее образа,которая восхищает и вызывает желание быть покоренным Женщиной.
А вот называться Женщиной (али Девушкой) достоина далеко не каждая.
И не все способны нести этот дар-бть Женщиной.
Не важно какая-полная,худая,высокая или невысокого роста..Женщиной ее делает совсем не это.
Все остальные лично для меня--очень простите за выражение но иначе не скажешь-просто мясо с титьками.
Так что вот такое мнение,и не разделяю я дам на полных или худых или брюнеток да блондинок..
Если она хороша то внешность в любом случае лишь одно из достоинств.

_Добавлено через 36 секунд_
Ы...


----------



## shestale

*Koza Nozdri*, мог бы и короче написать: - "не бывает не красивых женщин, бывает мало тестостерона"


----------



## Sfera

*shestale*, ))))


----------



## Кирилл

Ой маривапимвг ыфврмл....


----------



## Drongo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Так что вот такое мнение,и не разделяю я дам на полных или худых или брюнеток да блондинок..


Тоесть без разницы какая она перед тобой? Крашеная или нет, рыжая или лысая? :biggrin:

Почему же? Некоторые любят толстых именно потому что они толстые, также как другие любят худых только потому что считают, что они красивее.



Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Если она хороша то внешность в любом случае лишь одно из достоинств.


Но именно внешность это первое что бросается в глаза при знакомстве...

Такие тоже бывают...

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpAUxIE3cf8[/MEDIA]


----------



## shestale

Drongo написал(а):


> Такие тоже бывают...


Саш ты что-то в крайности впадаешь, из одной в другую 
...там правда картинок уже нет.


----------



## Sfera

*shestale*, у Саши должен быть свой идеал женщины, давай попросим показать


----------



## Кирилл

Drongo написал(а):


> Тоесть без разницы какая она перед тобой? Крашеная или нет, рыжая или лысая?


разница в том что женщины бывают разные.
И иная имеющая превосходную фигуру просто отвратительна.
Скажу-прямо я в плане девушек всегда был очень избирателен и некоторые вызывают чувство брезгливости.
И пампушки могут быть шикарными и строиняшки...как и они же могут быть отвратительными существами.
Лично я не разделяю девушек по физиологии,я их воспринимаю на уровне "флюидов".


----------



## shestale

Drongo написал(а):


> Тоесть без разницы какая она перед тобой? Крашеная или нет, рыжая или лысая?


У красивой женщины, обритой наголо, больше площади для поцелуев


----------



## Сашка

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> И иная имеющая превосходную фигуру просто отвратительна.


на рожу страшная? ))))

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 15 секунд_


shestale написал(а):


> У красивой женщины, обритой наголо,


это где ты таких видел? ))


----------



## sanches

shestale написал(а):


> У красивой женщины, обритой наголо, больше площади для поцелуев


Лично мое мнение девушки, постриженные на лысо, как то отдаляются в плане красоты.


----------



## shestale

Сашка написал(а):


> это где ты таких видел? ))


в краях не столь отдаленных не бывал, тьфу-тьфу, если ты про это намекаешь)))


----------



## Сашка

shestale написал(а):


> в краях не столь отдаленных


Солдат Джейн 

ужОс


----------



## Кирилл

Сашка написал(а):


> на рожу страшная? ))))


ну ...нет.
Представь себе милашку, пьяную в хламину с вчера не свежую милашку, раскуривающуюся с "мокрого" на остановке или возле ночного клуба...сыплющую отборный мат и заштукатурившую свою запущенность косметикой старательно...
Я бы бэлеванул если б поаытался ее хотя бы обнять не говоря уже о....


----------



## Drongo

shestale написал(а):


> Саш ты что-то в крайности впадаешь, из одной в другую


Ну так, всё меняется с возрастом. Раньше худоба, сейчас пышки. :biggrin:


shestale написал(а):


> ...там правда картинок уже нет.


Но мы их помним, да? )))


shestale написал(а):


> У красивой женщины, обритой наголо, больше площади для поцелуев


Эх, кому бритая наголо нога нужна, ну что ж, целуй. А я хочу целовать волосы и держать их в руке, и зарываться в них по утрам. :sarcastic_blum: :curtsey:


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Лично я не разделяю девушек по физиологии,я их воспринимаю на уровне "флюидов".


Не верю Кирилл, противоречие налицо. Ибо уже идёт разделение по внешним признакам. )))


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> И иная имеющая превосходную фигуру просто отвратительна.


----------



## Сашка

Drongo написал(а):


> кому бритая наголо нога нужна


не, ну на ногах то лучше брить)))) так же как и в других местах, кроме головы

_Добавлено через 34 секунды_


Drongo написал(а):


> А я хочу целовать волосы и держать их в руке, и зарываться в них по утрам.


мне не нравится когда у девушки волосы не на голове растут


----------



## Кирилл

*Сашка*, юморист...
ладно давай подругому:
я не знаю кто мне больше нравится.
но точно не тощие.
я по работе общаюсь ну с очень большим количеством женщин,и есть и офигенные пампушки к которым тянет на "чашечку кофе "...и есть и худышки так же обалденные.
и брюнетки и блондинки....
и что?
какое разделение не поиму?
а есть и вообще пацанки по характеру но так блин завораживают своей энергетикой!...


----------



## Drongo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> ладно давай подругому:
> я не знаю кто мне больше нравится.
> но точно не тощие.
> я по работе общаюсь ну с очень большим количеством женщин,и есть и офигенные пампушки к которым тянет на "чашечку кофе "...и есть и худышки так же обалденные.
> и брюнетки и блондинки....
> и что?
> какое разделение не поиму?
> а есть и вообще пацанки по характеру но так блин завораживают своей энергетикой!...


Вот это другое дело и знакомо. А то начинаешь конкретизировать. )))



Сашка написал(а):


> не, ну на ногах то лучше брить))))


И если уже бреют, то лучше брить регулярно, а не раз в неделю, когда там щетина пожетсче чем у мужика на лице.


----------



## Кирилл

А че конкретезировать?
Я сто раз писал что не в теле дело(прикольно получилось) а в том кому оно принадлежит.


----------



## Кирилл

Седня общался с кандидаткой.
Тело в тонусе.
Но мадам чушка и в черепной коробке паутина.
Наблюдал полтора часа.
Выпроводил.
Сказала в Маскву поедет ,как и писала в анкете.
Это к чему -когда зашла в офис мы так обрадовались,а когда ушла обрадовались еще больше.
Как оказалось внешность не главное.


----------



## лис.хвост

я просто оставлю это здесь)


----------



## shestale

ИМХО, ролик лучше перенести в тему прикольного видео, ему там самое место, а то в этой теме как-то на педофилию больше тянет


----------



## dzu

Сашка написал(а):


> кроме головы


разве "плоха"? 

Шинейд О'Коннор (Sinead O'Connor) - лучшие песни


----------

